# Καθιερωμένες συντμήσεις αρχαίων ονομάτων



## unique (Nov 13, 2011)

Υπάρχουν καθιερωμένες συντμήσεις για ονόματα αρχαίων Ελλήνων συγγραφέων και έργων της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραμματείας για χρήση σε παραπομπές;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 13, 2011)

Παλαιό πρόβλημα. Για ξένες γλώσσες, υπάρχουν βεβαίως οι κατάλογοι συντομογραφιών του LSJ, του OCD (ένα λινκ που είχα δεν λειτουργεί, θέλει ψάξιμο) και του DGE. Δυστυχώς, στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο και καθιερωμένο. Η ελληνική έκδοση του LSJ έχει έναν κατάλογο, αλλά δεν είναι ο πιο πρόσφορος κανόνας να ακολουθήσει κανείς. Οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι η ελληνοποίηση κάποιου από τους τρέχοντες ξένους καταλόγους, σε συνδυασμό με κοινή λογική, για τα ονόματα των συγγραφέων και κάποιων βασικών τίτλων, και η παράθεση του πλήρους τίτλου του έργου σε περιπτώσεις όπου η ανάλυση της συντομογραφίας δεν μοιάζει προφανής.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Στη διεύθυνση αυτή:
http://www.4shared.com/file/M2ymxh-N/AAAbbrevs.html (δείτε παρακάτω μήνυμα #11)
έχω ανεβάσει ένα αρχείο .pdf που περιλαμβάνει JPG με τις βραχυγραφίες που χρησιμοποιεί το λεξικό του Πάπυρου μαζί με ανεπεξέργαστο αρχείο Word που προέκυψε από OCR.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει τη διόρθωση του OCR έτσι ώστε να ανεβάσουμε εδώ τον πλήρη κατάλογο, ας το πει για να μην τον κάνω κι εγώ. Αν δεν βρεθεί εθελοντής, μπορεί να το κάνω μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας.

Μπορεί να γίνει σύγκριση και με τον κατάλογο που υπάρχει σε άλλα λεξικά. Μπορώ να κοπιάρω π.χ. τον Δημητράκο ή να συμβουλευτεί κανείς το Μέγα Λεξικόν εδώ:
http://www.archive.org/stream/megalexikontshel01knstuoft#page/n43/mode/2up (σελ. 9-10) του βιβλίου.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 13, 2011)

Υπάρχει και ο κατάλογος συντομογραφιών του Βασικού Λεξικού της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής, αρκετά αναλυτικός και χρήσιμος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία.

Με την ευκαιρία, βλέπουμε από την αρχή τη διαφορά προσέγγισης:
Στο _Βασικό Λεξικό_ έχουμε _ΑΙΣΧ_ για τον Αισχύλο και _ΑΙΣΧΙΝ_ για τον Αισχίνη. Έχουμε δηλαδή μια οικονομία γραμμάτων υπέρ του πλέον γνωστού. Έτσι και _ΠΛ_ για τον Πλάτωνα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει Πλούταρχος ή Πλωτίνος.
Στο Παπυρολεξικό έχουμε _Αισχίν._ για τον Αισχίνη και _Αισχύλ._ για τον Αισχύλο. Στο βαθμό που τηρείται αυτή η προσέγγιση, δηλαδή να δίνονται αρκετά γράμματα ώστε να μην προκύπτουν παρεξηγήσεις, λιγοστεύουν οι περιπτώσεις που απαιτείται από τον αναγνώστη να συμβουλευτεί τον πίνακα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 13, 2011)

Η αρχή της οικονομίας γραμμάτων είχε νόημα την εποχή της τυπογραφίας: με δεδομένο ότι ήταν πολύ συχνότερη η ανάγκη για μια συντομογραφία για τον Πλάτωνα απ' ό,τι για μια συντομογραφία για τον Πλούταρχο, ήταν απολύτως λογική η επιλογή Πλ. και Πλούτ. αντίστοιχα. Τώρα πια, υπάρχει και η τάση αποφυγής των συντομογραφιών, ιδίως σε ηλεκτρονικά κείμενα, όπου ο χώρος έχει μικρότερη σημασία. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τις συντομογραφίες των περιοδικών, όπου το μπάχαλο είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερο.


----------



## unique (Nov 13, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## antongoun (Mar 1, 2019)

> Υπάρχει και ο κατάλογος συντομογραφιών του Βασικού Λεξικού της Αρχαίας Ελληνικής, αρκετά αναλυτικός και χρήσιμος.



Αυτός ο κατάλογος σας φαίνεται σωστός; Χωρίς τελείες, διαστήματα, τονισμό...
Επίσης, άλλοτε έχουμε αρίθμηση (π.χ. Αισχίνη) και άλλοτε συντομογραφία.
Ενώ χάρηκα που τον βρήκα, δεν νομίζω ότι με βοηθάει και πολύ.

Μήπως τελικά να ακολουθήσω την πρακτική της μεταγραφής των συντομογραφιών του OCD; Είδα ότι και το περιοδικό Γραμματεῖον αυτή την οδηγία δίνει στους συνεργάτες του.



> Στη διεύθυνση αυτή:
> http://www.4shared.com/file/M2ymxh-N/AAAbbrevs.html
> έχω ανεβάσει ένα αρχείο ZIP που περιλαμβάνει JPG με τις βραχυγραφίες που χρησιμοποιεί το λεξικό του Πάπυρου μαζί με ανεπεξέργαστο αρχείο Word που προέκυψε από OCR.
> Αν μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει τη διόρθωση του OCR έτσι ώστε να ανεβάσουμε εδώ τον πλήρη κατάλογο, ας το πει για να μην τον κάνω κι εγώ. Αν δεν βρεθεί εθελοντής, μπορεί να το κάνω μέχρι το τέλος της ημέρας.



Νίκελ, ο σύνδεσμος δεν λειτουργεί πια. Εάν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να "αναστήσουμε" και να φτιάξουμε/επεξεργαστούμε έναν κατάλογο συντομογραφιών αρχαίων συγγραφέων και των έργων τους, ευχαρίστως να συμβάλω.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

antongoun said:


> Νίκελ, ο σύνδεσμος δεν λειτουργεί πια. Εάν είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να "αναστήσουμε" και να φτιάξουμε/επεξεργαστούμε έναν κατάλογο συντομογραφιών αρχαίων συγγραφέων και των έργων τους, ευχαρίστως να συμβάλω.



Βεβαίως, να το αναστήσουμε. Προς το παρόν, ανεβάζω τις βραχυγραφίες συγγραφέων και συγγραμμάτων του μεγάλου λεξικού του Δημητράκου.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/16128mc2bj5ni5b/Dimitrakou_Sources.djvu/file


(Για την ανάγνωση αρχείων .djvu, κατεβάστε κάποιο πρόγραμμα σαν αυτό: https://sourceforge.net/projects/djvu/files/DjVuLibre_Windows/)


----------



## antongoun (Mar 1, 2019)

Κατέβασα το πρόγραμμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω τον σύνδεσμο. Δεν πειράζει, έχω το λεξικό. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί - μια χαρά μου φαίνεται, και περιλαμβάνει και Έλληνες και Λατίνους. Απλώς θα δίνω τις συντομογραφίες με πλάγια.

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2019)

Διόρθωσα τον σύνδεσμο και βρήκα και το πρώτο 64σέλιδο του Πάπυρου σε διαφημιστή κυκλοφορία. Αλλά εκεί δεν υπάρχει πλήρης λίστα με όλα τα έργα όλων των συγγραφέων. Κοιτάζω το λήμμα για τον Ξενοφώντα και μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι αρχικά τα έργα αναφέρονται ολογράφως αλλά στη συνέχεια, σε παραπομπές, υπάρχει μια συντομογραφία που θα πρέπει να καταλάβεις με βάση τα προαναφερθέντα — δεν πρόκειται να τη βρεις σε καμιά λίστα.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 1, 2019)

Ναι, καμία συντομογραφία έργου του Ξενοφώντα, στη λίστα τουλάχιστον ή στο λήμμα. Ο Δημητράκος πολύ πιο χρήσιμος.


----------



## antongoun (Apr 5, 2019)

Σχετικά με τις συντομογραφίες ονομάτων αρχαίων συγγραφέων και έργων από το Μεγάλο Λεξικό του Δημητράκου, μήπως ξέρει/καταλαβαίνει κανείς ποια είναι η λογική τέτοιων συντομογραφιών; Γιατί δεν έχει τελεία το δεύτερο αρχικό κεφαλαίο γράμμα;

Διογ. Λ = Διογένης ο Λαέρτιος
Διόδωρος Σ = Διόδωρος ο Σικελιώτης
Διόδ. Π = Διόδωρος ο Περιηγητής

Επίσης: 

Διόδ. Σιν. = Διόδωρος ο Σινωπεύς

Με ποια κριτήρια δίνει εδώ "*Σιν.*", ενώ για τον Διόδωρο τον Σικελιώτη δεν δίνει "*Σικ.*" αλλά αυτό το σκέτο "*Σ*"; (Σημ.: Μόνο αυτοί οι δύο Διόδωροι είναι που το δεύτερο όνομά τους ξεκινά από "Σ".)


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2019)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω την απουσία της τελείας. Όσο για το ότι δεν ξεχώρισε τον Σινωπέα από τον Σικελιώτη (το σκέτο Σ μπορεί να αναφέρεται και στους δύο) η υποψία μου είναι ότι είχαν μια αρχική λίστα όπου υπήρχε μόνο ο Σικελιώτης, στην οποία ήρθε αργότερα να προστεθεί ο Σινωπεύς, αλλά δεν έγινε η επιβαλλόμενη προσαρμογή. Το αστείο είναι ότι στο LSJ, όπου δεν υπάρχει ο Διόδωρος ο Σινωπεύς και ο Σικελιώτης είναι ο μοναδικός από Δ και Σ, η συντομογραφία του ονόματός του είναι D.S. 

http://perseus.uchicago.edu/perseus-cgi/getobject.pl?c.0:2:3.LSJ


----------



## antongoun (Apr 5, 2019)

Λίγο πιο κάτω υπάρχει κι άλλος από Δ και από Σ, ο Διογένης ο Σινωπέας (Diogenes Sinopensis Tragicus [Diog.Sinop.] ...)

Δηλαδή η λογική είναι ότι όποιος φτάνει πρώτος είναι κι ο πιο "ελαφροσυντομευμένος";... :)
Καλά. Εγώ πάντως τις τελείες θα τις βάλω. :) Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ.

edit: Μπα. Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη γι' αυτό το μόνο του σύμφωνο. Θα το σκεφτώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2019)

Στο LSJ λιγότερα γράμματα έχει ο πιο γνωστός, εκείνος με τα περισσότερα έργα (και άρα τα περισσότερα παραθέματα). Καθαρά θέμα εξοικονόμησης χαρτιού.


----------

